
Twitter may double character limit from 140 to 280 - smb06
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2017/09/twitter_may_double_its_character_limit_freak_out_or_nah.html
======
CamelCaseName
Why don't they charge for the privilege? Same with the blue checkmark -- why
not charge a monthly fee while keeping the same verification standards?

------
pinkskip
So Donald can rant more

